# Definition of a crawlspace



## retire09 (Nov 1, 2013)

The  IRC and IBC Codes do not provide a definition of a crawlspace.

The IECC does define crawlspace walls as walls that enclose a crawlspace and is partially or totally below grade.

Therefore, is it reasonable to assume that all crawlspaces are partially or totally below grade?

If so, what is the space called between the ground and the floor assembly when you have no dimension below grade?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 1, 2013)

The crawl space is described as an enclosed under floor space; the floor of the crawl space may any where below to the final grade as construction permits.

1805.1.2 Under-floor space.

The finished ground level of an under-floor space such as a crawl space shall not be located below the bottom of the footings. Where there is evidence that the ground-water table rises to within 6 inches (152 mm) of the ground level at the outside building perimeter, or that the surface water does not readily drain from the building site, the ground level of the under-floor space shall be as high as the outside finished ground level, unless an _approved_ drainage system is provided. The provisions of :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_18_par013.htm')'>Sections 1803.5.4, :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_18_par034.htm')'>1805.2, :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_18_par038.htm')'>1805.3 and :Next('./icod_ibc_2012_18_par043.htm')'>1805.4 shall not apply in this case.


----------



## spector51 (Nov 1, 2013)

I would define a crawlspace as any underfloor space that doesn't comply with minimum headroom requirements.


----------



## retire09 (Nov 2, 2013)

Where does this description come from? "The crawl space is described as an enclosed under floor space"?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 2, 2013)

Chapter 12 Interior Environment; applies to interior spaces of buildings.  Section 1203; under-floor ventilation.


----------



## ICE (Nov 2, 2013)

spector51 said:
			
		

> I would define a crawlspace as any underfloor space that doesn't comply with minimum headroom requirements.


If it's an underfloor space that has better than the minimum headroom, what is it?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 2, 2013)

retire09 to answer the question what is the space called when the crawlspace floor is not below grade as defined in the IECC?

*(IBC) 201.3 Terms defined in other codes.*

Where terms are not defined in this code and are defined in the _International Energy Conservation Code_, _International Fuel Gas Code_, _International Fire Code_, _International Mechanical Code_ or _International Plumbing Code,_ such terms shall have the meanings ascribed to them as in those codes.

What would you call it?

*[A] 104.1 General. *

The _building official_ is hereby authorized and directed to enforce the provisions of this code. The _building official_ shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions. Such interpretations, policies and procedures shall be in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code. Such policies and procedures shall not have the effect of waiving requirements specifically provided for in this code.


----------



## Coder (Nov 6, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> If it's an underfloor space that has better than the minimum headroom, what is it?


Might get thrown to the wolves here but wouldn't it be a basement? Here any "crawlspace" that has over 5" of headroom height is deemed a basement for total square footage calculations and the owner gets to pay for that square footage accordingly.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2013)

Crawl Space: A place with limited access which in turn only allows the inspector to enter on his hands & knees or on his belly.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 6, 2013)

retire09 said:
			
		

> Therefore, is it reasonable to assume that all crawlspaces are partially or totally below grade? If so, what is the space called between the ground and the floor assembly when you have no dimension below grade?


It is not required that a crawlspace be partially or totally below grade, though it usually works out that way because the finished grade is typically at least a bit higher than the construction pad grade, and most crawlspaces are left at construction pad grade or they are excavated even deeper. There is nothing preventing a crawl space floor from being higher than the surrounding grade outside the foundation wall, but material would in most cases have to be added to achieve this effect.

We determine any unfinished underfloor space to be a crawlspace unless the partitions enclosing such a space meet all building design and construction criteria and the space has been inspected accordingly through to a framing inspection, at which time it is condsidered a basement or a "to be finished later" living space. It is the same with an attic space; We determine any unfinished attic space to be an attic space unless the partitions enclosing such a space meet all building design and construction criteria and the space has been inspected accordingly through to a framing inspection, at which time it is condsidered a "to be finished later" living space.

A new development in our jurisdiction pertaining to new single family homes is that banks have recently began loaning up to 60% of the appraised value for "to be finished later spaces", provided all rough mechanical and the framing inspections have been completed for such spaces. In response, we now offer Certificates of Occupancy that include wording describing any "to be finished later" spaces which most often pertain to either an underfloor space or an attic space.


----------



## ICE (Nov 6, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Crawl Space: A place with limited access which in turn only *allows the inspector to enter on his hands & knees or on his belly.*


When I see it, it's an underfloor space, with no floor.  I have never been in this crawlspace you're talking about.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2013)

What I am talking about is under a finished floor, room or section of a building.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 6, 2013)

Just to confuse things more, I've sometimes heard of the triangular space under a roof and outside a kneewall being referred to as a crawlspace.


----------



## Mac (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't quite define a crawl space, but I know it when I see it.


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 6, 2013)

2012 IRC section R408 talks about them.

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## peach (Nov 10, 2013)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Just to confuse things more, I've sometimes heard of the triangular space under a roof and outside a kneewall being referred to as a crawlspace.


That's concealed attic space.

It would be easy enough to put in a definition of crawlspace.. the problem is this.. There are thousands of "basements" that lack the required height to qualify as "habitable space".. and we allow those spaces to be finished as habitable space.. we just "grandfather" the space (in the case of existing buildings).


----------

